# People who think they can cook but can't



## jd_1138 (Apr 20, 2020)

Wife's friend (a hard luck case) has been staying here for the last few months.  She can not cook but thinks she can.  

We had a pork roast in the freezer, and she dumped it (frozen solid, one large chunk) in the crockpot around 2 PM with like a gallon of water and onions (not chopped).  She peeled the skin off and just popped 2 onions in the crockpot and potatoes too (not peeled, just large whole potatoes plopped in).  

I asked if she thawed it out first or seared it.  "I seared it and thawed it in the crockpot", she responded.  I said you can't thaw meat out in a crockpot, as bacteria will form.  It will stay lukewarm too long to inhibit bacteria growth.  She said I was being paranoid.  

Around 6, I pulled the lid off and it was smelly and tough not tender.  It looked like a gray miserable piece of pork floating atop the water.  And the smell was bad.  I stuck a fork in it, and I had to push down hard to get the fork into it.  I told her it wasn't safe to eat because it wasn't thawed out correctly.  She said hogwash and proceeded to slice a chunk of it off and put a potato next to it.  The potato was still hard.  lol.  Wife and I had a salad.

I attempted to tell her the proper way to cook it.  Thaw out in fridge or at least season it and plop the frozen pork into the cast iron to thaw it out quickly, then let it cook all day in the crockpot with smaller pieces of potatoes.  But she wouldn't listen to me.  She cut me off and said her cooking works.  Ha.

Last week, this lady made lasagna, and she didn't peel the garlic.  I was picking out garlic skin.  It was not good.  She thinks she's an awesome cook.


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Apr 20, 2020)

lol have her make u drinks.  bet they will be strong as heck


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 20, 2020)

DW had a freind who lived about 30 miles away.  She wanted me to meet her freind, so we made the drive to the town of Hemmet, CA, where this freind lived.  The woman was gracious and easy to talk to.  After a while, she invited us to have dinner with her.  She said that she happened to have some New York strps in the fridge, and that she would fire up her hibachi grill and make us the best steaks ever.

Well, she spinkled a thick layer of baking soda on each side of the steaks, and stabbed it into the meat with a fork.  She stated that this really made the meat tender and juicy.  I had my doubts. But ok, I'd give it a try.  She grilled the steaks over the charcoal to medium rare.  I cut into the steak.  It was tender, so far so good.  I ate a piece.
  All I could taste was baking soda.  The flavor was terrible.  I didn't let on, and finished my meal, thanking her.  Fortunately, we never had steak at her home again.  Except for the awful steak, we had a great time.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 20, 2020)

My sister in law brags about her cooking.
And not that it is that terrible, but she is sooooo careless in the kitchen how she puts things in and takes things out of the oven,   how close she keeps things on the counter to the stove top ( which is gas),   she'll grab and aluminum tin out of the oven by just grabbing it on one side, as the thing then folds and drips / dumps off the other side cause its not supported.  the amount of oil she puts in the pan when roasting veggies in un believable, she should just deep fry them.   And here famous " as she puts it' baked ziti is a few jars of prig dumped in a bowl of ziti noodles ( nothing wrong with prig or taking shortcuts, but I wouldn't consider that famous).   and then , she'll spend the rest of thee dinner bragging how great a cook she is.  I dont have the heart to hurt her feelings, nor would I ever,  but I cringe anytime I see her with a knife in her hand, or working near hot things.  Im surprised she hasn't had any issues.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 20, 2020)

*jd*  Do you have a lock on your freezer, that you still have the key for?  (I just found the key to mine, when cleaning out a drawer in the kitchen, which is why I thought of this)

The pathetic thing about people like this is that many end up on YouTube, or post their recipes on some of those websites that anyone and everyone can post their recipes!  Sometimes, reviews set things straight, but often more people "don't want to hurt their feelings", or something like that, or enough of the people are similar cooks, and it seems OK.  The reason I don't surf these areas - go to YouTube occasionally, for well known and liked cooks, but that's all.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 20, 2020)

Canned soup as sauce - just say no!  

I have a friend who tries - she really, really tries and actually enjoys spending time in the kitchen but turns out mediocre food.  She also buys lots of gadgets so her kitchen is cluttered (but that's another topic).  

Every year we are invited to enjoy a special feast of fondue, homemade bread, salad and champagne for a holiday.  Now, I ADORE cheese fondue but she uses canned soup as a base and cheeses it up with american processed (the white stuff). 

Horrid!


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 20, 2020)

Janet H said:


> Canned soup as sauce - just say no!



This reminds me when I was a kid, dating my wife ( then gf at the time).  I was invited over her aunts house for some occasion.  She was serving stuffed shells or something of the sort that required a decent amount of tomato sauce.

I took one bite and the sauce just seemed off.  It was edible, but didn't taste like marinara sauce.  Then it hit me, it tasted like those small 8oz cans of 'tomato sauce', right out of the can.  thats when I turned to my left, looked on the counter next to the stove, and there were like a dozen empty cans of those little sauces on the counter.   That fell under the category ' its the thought that counts'. Nothing against those sauces, they have their place, but at least in my opinion, not as a direct replacement to a sauce for shells.   That was a rough one.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2020)

Went to a relative's home for Thanksgiving dinner one year. Husband and wife prepared the dinner together. They cooked turkey breasts. Got up early to put them in the oven and just left them there with the oven on until it was dinnertime. The breasts were so ridiculously overdone I was surprised they didn't crumble to ash when they sliced it. Actually, it was too dry and the knife was too dull to slice. It just fell off the bones in shredded pieces. I made do with the sides that weren't as awful.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 20, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Went to a relative's home for Thanksgiving dinner one year. Husband and wife prepared the dinner together. They cooked turkey breasts. Got up early to put them in the oven and just left them there with the oven on until it was dinnertime. The breasts were so ridiculously overdone I was surprised they didn't crumble to ash when they sliced it. Actually, it was too dry and the knife was too dull to slice. It just fell off the bones in shredded pieces. I made do with the sides that weren't as awful.



That reminds me of that scene in one of the vacation movies ( possibly Christmas Vacation) when they cut into the overly cooked, dry turkey and it just deflates 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJXs0Kgc4iM


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> That reminds me of that scene in one of the vacation movies ( possibly Christmas Vacation) when they cut into the overly cooked, dry turkey and it just deflates



That's kinda what I expected.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 20, 2020)

Call or write The Food Network, and maybe your wife's friend can get her own show. It worked for Sandra Lee!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 20, 2020)

I think that some of those on food network, and some of the PBS shows I've seen (briefly) got on because they, or a relative, gave a huge donation.  That's my theory, and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Apr 20, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> I think that some of those on food network, and some of the PBS shows I've seen (briefly) got on because they, or a relative, gave a huge donation.  That's my theory, and I'm stickin' to it!




It’s a club and you and I are not in it. You’d be surprised how connected people r in media, govt, sciences, education, etc and across disciplines not just within.  They intertwine and marry to stay connected and in the ‘club’. I can cite dozens of examples of direct connections (spouses, sons/daughters, cousins, etc). Doesn’t only happen in ‘royal’ cough cough families.


----------



## skilletlicker (Apr 21, 2020)

jd_1138 said:


> *People who think they can cook but can't*
> ...


In the sense of this thread's title, I probably can't and surely don't claim to.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 21, 2020)

If you are taking care of your daily food needs, you probably can and are..  

Ross


----------



## jd_1138 (Apr 21, 2020)

skilletlicker said:


> In the sense of this thread's title, I probably can't and surely don't claim to.



The fact that you post on a cooking site and are doubting your capabilities means you're probably a way better cook than you give yourself credit for.

It's us self-doubters (who don't assume we can do things so we actually research and spend time learning how to do the activity) who learn how to do things like cooking.

The lady in question in post 1 thinks she knows everything about cooking and has never bothered to actually learn.  Other day I caught her with my cast iron skillet in the sink.  She had water and dish soap in it.  I said "this cast iron never sees soap."  I proceeded to try to teach her the basics of cast iron cooking.  

She replied "well we never had cast iron growing up. I never used it. We couldn't afford fancy pans like that!"

Um, ok, you can buy nice cast iron skillets for like $3 at a yard sale or $14 new at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2020)

Regardless of your level of experience, if the people who eat or have eaten you cooking think it's OK, you not a bad cook. When you cook and people generally think it's awful but don't tell you, then you fit the title. How do you know which? Do people accept your dinner invitations?


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 21, 2020)

I certainly don't claim any koodo's!  Every time I post a recipe and/or a dinner with picture is because I can't believe my efforts worked and I'm so thrilled that I didn't have to dump it in the garbage!

I also have no problem posting my disasters! LOL  I think I've shown a few...


----------



## taxlady (Apr 21, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> I certainly don't claim any koodo's!  Every time I post a recipe and/or a dinner with picture is because I can't believe my efforts worked and I'm so thrilled that I didn't have to dump it in the garbage!
> 
> I also have no problem posting my disasters! LOL  I think I've shown a few...



What the heck was that?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 21, 2020)

My Mother will admit to anyone who asks her, 
she can't cook and more over doesn't like to cook.
My younger Sister THINKS she can cook, granted,
she and her Husband enjoy the dishes that she makes, so
more power to them I say.

What I didn't appreciate was this past Christmas,
we all went to my Mother's home and I said that I
would bring and cook all of our meals, seeing as neither of them drive
nor have a decent grocery store near them.

So off DH and I went from Arizona to California, 
with coolers filled with goodies to create... I even brought my own
'equipment' so DH calls it 
So long story longer:



I made a dish from back home in Hawaii as part of our Christmas Eve
feast. 

To preface the story, Sister hasn't lived back in Kaneohe
for 30+ years (nor does she ever visit ), the rest of us only 12 (and we go back on a regular basis) ... anywhos...

This one dish that I make all the time and the rest of us Hawaii-folk
all love it, Sister takes one bit, spits it out into the trash bin, grabs my arm
and looks me straight in the eye and says with venom, 
"From one chef to another DO NOT* EVER* make this again!!!"

If you ever saw or tasted anything that my Sister makes,
you might go running out the door, screaming 

Later that evening, I told DH what had taken place, he was none
too happy.  "Say what?  She couldn't cook her way out of a paper bag if her life depended on it! CHEF? I don't think so! NOT her!"


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 21, 2020)

*taxy* - I honestly don't remember, I also don't remember if we had PB & J or cereal in replacement there-of...  LOL   It might have been one of my favourite dishes that every body raves about...  Portobello Mushrumm with Pear.  The downfall was running it under the broiler.  IF I remember correctly...  

Kgirl and the rest of you, your stories are amazing and funny - now! 

Had lunch at a friend's just before the lock-up.  She IS a fantastic cook but we all pull a stunt once in a while.  I never said a word but WILL if I can get it in BEFORE a repeat.  

To the side she added some preserved lemons, yummy - love them! I watched as she fished them out of the jar, sliced them up and put them on the dish. My first thought was 1. she didn't rinse them and 2. one normally discards the innards of the lemon using just the peel, she didn't.  I thought OK, unorthodox but I'll try it, might be OK.  
She then asked if I would like a little Himalayan Rock Salt sprinkled on. I said yes and she proceeded to sprinkle it from a tiny spoon.  Well, no matter how careful you are, shaking a little spoon is not gonna just let a few crystals fall. 

 Oh Boy!  Needless to say, should there be a next time I will speak up and suggest how to serve the lemon and I will also insist on adding my own salt.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 21, 2020)

There was one time I helped roast a turkey at my mother-in-law's place. I used the method where you turn the bird on its side and the other side and at some point turn it upside down. While my MIL and husband and I thought the white meat was wonderfully moist that way, my BIL didn't. He thinks I'm a terrible cook because, the white meat wasn't nice and dry, the way he like he likes it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 21, 2020)

My ex sister in law was like that..She always over did recipes and added something that didn't belong in an attempt to be different or better.. She liked entertaining, and drinking. She'd go full on Martha Stewart with individual bowls out of mini pumpkins with crappy soup in it, and centerpieces so big you couldn't put any food on the table or  see who was sitting across from you....  .we dreaded going but went to support my brother..he was never much of a cook and always raved about her cooking...but, everybody in the family had the same opinion, so it just wasn't me being critical..


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 21, 2020)

Janet H said:


> Canned soup as sauce - just say no!
> 
> I have a friend who tries - she really, really tries and actually enjoys spending time in the kitchen but turns out mediocre food.  She also buys lots of gadgets so her kitchen is cluttered (but that's another topic).
> 
> ...



Hey now! It's not always terrible! &#55357;&#56833; I make a braising sauce with a can of cream of chicken soup, my homemade Dijon-style mustard and a little water, then sear chicken thighs, seasoned with sage and thyme, and braise them in it. Serve it over rice, yum.

That cheese "fondue" sounds nasty, but canned soup, treated right, can be the base of a nice sauce.


----------



## skilletlicker (Apr 21, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Regardless of your level of experience, if the people who eat or have eaten you cooking think it's OK, you not a bad cook. When you cook and people generally think it's awful but don't tell you, then you fit the title. How do you know which? Do people accept your dinner invitations?


Some years ago with tongue in cheek, I said I didn't know if I was becoming a pretty good cook or just acquiring a taste for my own cooking. But there is a lot of truth beneath that quip.

Wasn't joking when I said that social isolation isn't so much my pandemic response as my natural condition. Maybe when COVID 19 is in our rearview mirror I'll send out the occasional dinner invitation but in the meantime, participation in this forum and your feedback will remain my primary protection against straying too far from conventionally accepted tastes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 21, 2020)

Right, *GG*, canned soup in the hands of someone who uses it properly ain't half bad. My best friend back home and I would "do" lunch at each other's home every month or two (and sometimes go out  ). She made this one casserole that had cheese soup, cooked rice, frozen broccoli, and canned ham. It wasn't bad, but I made it better. When I make it for Himself and me, I use real ham, fresh steamed broccoli, but still use cold rice...and canned cheddar cheese soup. But now you got me to thinking that I could substitute the "cheez whiz" I buy at Aldi...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 21, 2020)

jd_1138 said:


> Wife's friend (a hard luck case) has been staying here for the last few months.  She can not cook but thinks she can...I attempted to tell her the proper way to cook...But she wouldn't listen to me.  She cut me off and said her cooking works...


Some people can be trained, some not. You have one that can't be trained and won't listen. Too bad.

My SIL was an OK cook when she got married, but she had lots of faults, too. One time she had us over for supper (this was ages ago!) and dessert was a pie in a box-mix crust - the Pillsbury kind with sticks of pastry that needed  only to be broken up and then mixed with water before rolling out. It. Was. Horrid. Himself asked her if she used pie crust or the box that the mix came in. She became determined to make good crust. Now, sometimes her crusts come out better than mine! And I learned from a great aunt that made crust so fragile it melted in your mouth...

Let's home your wife's friend's luck improves and she can move out on her own, *jd* - for your sakes and the sake of your cast iron pan.


----------



## jd_1138 (Apr 24, 2020)

She struck again yesterday.  I walked by her in the kitchen around 3PM and she had tossed a pack of stew meat into the crockpot (pieces were too large, unseared).  Then she wasted 3 beautiful white onions and like 4 cans of mixed veggies and a lot of other stuff.  

I said "that won't be ready for dinner", and she said nothing.  So I replied, "we will have it for lunch and dinner tomorrow I guess".   As it cooked, the smell was bad.  I thought "what is that retched smell?"

I went to make steaks for dinner, and I couldn't find the Lawry's Season Salt.  Turns out she put the entire bottle of it into the stew and also an entire bottle of some lemon seasoning she bought at Dollar Tree probably years ago.  Hy Top brand or something.  She had a bunch of seasonings she brought here.

The smell kept getting worse and worse as the hours went on.  Today, she ate a bowl of it and said "it's not the best stew I made in my life".  I hate to be an *******, but we are not exactly the Rockefellers.  She wasted our food.  I told her to stop cooking.


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Apr 24, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> I certainly don't claim any koodo's!  Every time I post a recipe and/or a dinner with picture is because I can't believe my efforts worked and I'm so thrilled that I didn't have to dump it in the garbage!
> 
> I also have no problem posting my disasters! LOL  I think I've shown a few...




That’s a good idea for a thread. ‘Show us your disasters’....


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 24, 2020)

jd_1138 said:


> She struck again yesterday.  I walked by her in the kitchen around 3PM and she had tossed a pack of stew meat into the crockpot (pieces were too large, unseared).  Then she wasted 3 beautiful white onions and like 4 cans of mixed veggies and a lot of other stuff.
> 
> I said "that won't be ready for dinner", and she said nothing.  So I replied, "we will have it for lunch and dinner tomorrow I guess".   As it cooked, the smell was bad.  I thought "what is that retched smell?"
> 
> ...


She needs to be stopped...for the good of your family. And you need to protect her from herself...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2020)

My sister thinks she can cook...she has Hamburger Helper in her cupboard...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister thinks she can cook...she has Hamburger Helper in her cupboard...



They still make that!?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> They still make that!?



Apparently...or it's really old and she bought up all she could find when it started to disappear.  Just checked Amazon, they still make it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 24, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> They still make that!?



Hamburger Helper is so old it needs a helper..
I'll show myself out...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2020)

Hamburger Helper was a staple of my ex. She was one who thought she was a much better cook than she actually was.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mom spent a month at my sister's house and she got really tired of Hamburger Helper. Sooooo, when she visited me, I bought a box of HH and put it in the middle of the table. Told her if she was hungry she could cook it up. She laughed and we sent that stupid box back and forth for several years, it finally bit the dust after about 5 years.

Oh, I had a real meal made for her.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 25, 2020)

My sister in law ( the one with the prego ziti and 1 gallon of oil to roost veggies). once attempted to make home made tomato sauce.  The error she made was with the measurements .  She instead of 1/2 tsp ( or Tbs) of each spice, she adde 1/2 cup ( dried basil, dried oregano...).   the sauce was literally crunchy.  She did not brag how good it was, but just to make that error is mind blowing ( when there is as much or more dry ingredients than wet ingredients for a sauce).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2020)

My brother could be an excellent cook, but we have to pre measure his spices. He thinks more is good. He is absolutely not allowed to touch any chili spices when cooking for family.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 25, 2020)

Some of these stories are truly cringe worthy. I was fortunate to grow up with some wonderful cooks (both grandmas and mom) so I figure I'm decent enough. My mom told the stories of 2 fails she had as a bride. She made a cherry pie for Dad. She bought the cherries fresh and followed the recipe which did not include the instructions to pit the cherries so she just put them in whole. Dad nearly cracked a tooth! The other was making rice pudding and thought the rice would cook with the pudding so she used uncooked rice. That was crunchy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> The pathetic thing about people like this is that many end up on YouTube, or post their recipes on some of those websites that anyone and everyone can post their recipes!  Sometimes, reviews set things straight, but often more people "don't want to hurt their feelings", or something like that, or enough of the people are similar cooks, and it seems OK.  The reason I don't surf these areas - go to YouTube occasionally, for well known and liked cooks, but that's all.


This is exactly why I don't just Google for recipes. It's so easy to self-publish that millions of people out there think they can cook and write recipes and often they can't do one or the other - or both. I have a few trusted sites and cooks I use to find new recipes.

And a funny story from my early marriage days. I can't seem to remember *my* failures  but as young newlyweds, we once splurged on a nice beef roast. Without telling me, DH marinated it for hours in Worcestershire sauce. No other ingredients - just straight Worcestershire. It was inedible. He felt so bad  He's become a pretty good cook since then, although he doesn't love doing it like I do. But he has a few specialties.


----------



## jd_1138 (Apr 26, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> She needs to be stopped...for the good of your family. And you need to protect her from herself...



Yep.  I stopped her cooking altogether.  But today, we slept in kinda late, and at noon I walked into the kitchen.  She had dumped the entire thing of beautiful vegetable beef soup I had made the day before back into the crockpot.  It had been in a Tupperware container in the fridge.  We had thrown away the crap she had made.

I noticed the crockpot was on "keep warm" with the lid not all the way on.  I took the lid off and sampled the soup.  It was like room temperature.  I asked her when she put it on, and she said 8AM.  So it was sitting around at room temperature for 4 hours.  

I gently tried to explain that food can't be left sitting around at room temperature like that and that the crockpot takes too long to heat up (especially on "keep warm").  She wasn't hearing any of it.  She said: "I can't cook, I can't even make food, what am I supposed to eat?!?!?!"

Um, there's like 2 jars of peanut butter in the pantry, jar of Smucker's Strawberry Preserves in fridge, lunch meat, cheese, lettuce, bread, cans of food, etc..  Or maybe heck use a ladle and dish yourself up some of my yummy veggie beef soup and microwave it.

Sheltering in place is bad enough without her nonsense.    I am beginning to see why she had nowhere to go even though she has like 40 relatives in this area.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 26, 2020)

jd_1138 said:


> Yep.  I stopped her cooking altogether.  But today, we slept in kinda late, and at noon I walked into the kitchen.  She had dumped the entire thing of beautiful vegetable beef soup I had made the day before back into the crockpot.  It had been in a Tupperware container in the fridge.  We had thrown away the crap she had made.
> 
> I noticed the crockpot was on "keep warm" with the lid not all the way on.  I took the lid off and sampled the soup.  It was like room temperature.  I asked her when she put it on, and she said 8AM.  So it was sitting around at room temperature for 4 hours.
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry you're having to deal with this. Is this the same hard-luck friend who kept borrowing money from your wife and spending it on fast food? Just curious.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 27, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> I think that some of those on food network, and some of the PBS shows I've seen (briefly) got on because they, or a relative, gave a huge donation.  That's my theory, and I'm stickin' to it!



agree.


----------



## jd_1138 (Apr 27, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm really sorry you're having to deal with this. Is this the same hard-luck friend who kept borrowing money from your wife and spending it on fast food? Just curious.



No, this is a different person.  The person you're referring to sadly passed away last year.  This is a different hard luck case.  Fortunately, most of our friends/relatives are not hard luck cases.  This one and the one who died are really the only 2 hard luck (bad life decisions to be more accurate) cases.


----------



## concreteman (Apr 30, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister thinks she can cook...she has Hamburger Helper in her cupboard...


What is wrong with Hamburger Helper or Tuna Helper for that matter? I make it at least once every 6 months and I'm still alive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2020)

concreteman said:


> What is wrong with Hamburger Helper or Tuna Helper for that matter? I make it at least once every 6 months and I'm still alive.



Not a thing wrong with it, if you like it. I prefer real fresh foods, not processed. The point was, my sister has never cooked from scratch.


----------



## strmanglr scott (May 1, 2020)

Good thread. 

I've been binge watching Hell's Kitchen lately. I can't believe the positions these contestants hold. I get it, it's a stressful situation. Kitchens are stressful though. I can count on one hand how many times I plated something that wasn't fully cooked and still have fingers leftover, I've made thousands of meals that were prepared and cooked. 

Got a friend who thinks he knows how to cook cream of potato. He uses milk only. Invited me over to have some. I got there and he's got everything in the pot. Milk, cheese, potatoes and it's at a rolling boil. He tells me the potatoes still need some cooking.


----------



## afterburn25 (Jun 15, 2020)

i once knew somebody like that she insisted on cooking for thanksgiving knowing full well she couldn't cook. we offered to make the pies she said no i got it yeah you know what she got store bought pies. she tried to make the corn bread dressing  instead of reading the directions she filled a pot with water and dumped the dressing mix in it and the dressing was pure liquid. then she decided she was doing the turkey it came out very dry and bland luckily i anticipated this and i did another turkey myself it was the highlight of the evening. then she decided she knew better how to make deviled eggs so she cooks the eggs in the oven and they were so rubbery. got to be the worst thanksgiving ever.


----------

